# SLOVAKIA: Architecture&Nature



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

I like Košice catedhral! :cheers:
Pozdravy z Chorvátskeho (Do you say like that? ) :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Japanac said:


> I like Košice catedhral! :cheers:
> Pozdravy z Chorvátskeho (Do you say like that? ) :cheers:


Thank you … we say: Pozdravy z Chorvátska :banana:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Nedbalka - the gallery of slovak contemporary art in Bratislava




































taken by sqooth


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

sqooth said:


> Thank you … we say: Pozdravy z Chorvátska :banana:


Yeah! :bash: That say Czechs. :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Nedbalka - the gallery of slovak contemporary art in Bratislava … 2




































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Mountain hotel Sliezsky dom, High Tatras mountains - the highest located hotel in Slovakia (1670m), built in 1968 and renovated in 2010.













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Liptovský Hrádok castle (currently known as Grand Castle Hotel**** & Restaurant)








































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Raymond Hood (Jan 7, 2006)

*Velmi pekne fotky*

Very nice views of the countryside, mountains, and villages.

Do you have some more shots of the bigger towns and cities?


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Raymond Hood said:


> Very nice views of the countryside, mountains, and villages.
> 
> Do you have some more shots of the bigger towns and cities?


Thank you! Yep, I'm going to replace them soon, but I'm not willing to use bigger size than I used in the last 3 posts.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Like


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Gymnázium M.M.Hodžu in Liptovský Mikuláš









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Liptovský dvor Hotel****, Jánska dolina valley



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Church in Okoličné









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The restored ruins of monastery from 13th century on Kláštorisko plateau in the middle of Slovenský raj (Slovak paradise) national park.






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The restored ruins of monastery from 13th century on Kláštorisko plateau in the middle of Slovenský raj (Slovak paradise) national park.

PART (2)






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The restored ruins of monastery from 13th century on Kláštorisko plateau in the middle of Slovenský raj (Slovak paradise) national park.

PART (3)






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Old villa in Liptovský Mikuláš town ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Modern building of small hotel Villa Bianca****, Liptovský Mikuláš


















taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Slovakia :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Summer palace Dardanelly and Chateau Markušovce













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Hotel Mikulášska chata, recently restored, built in 1950s near the mountain lake Vrbické pleso in the middle of National Park Nízke Tatry is listed within Historic hotels of Europe.













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Interesting brick villa in Liptovský Mikuláš town ...


















taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Townhouse in Liptovský Mikuláš ... nice example of modern architecture from the period between two world wars.









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The beauty of old synagogue in Liptovský Mikuláš town ...


















taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Cassovar BC with old brick chimney (protected historic technical heritage) and small chapel in Košice ...


















taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The church on the main square in Liptovský Mikuláš town ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## natashhica (Feb 19, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Chata Erika hut beneath the slopes of Kojšovská hoľa mountain (1246m), near Košice city ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Hidden mountain retreat ...


















taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

English influence in Bratislava ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Old villas of Bratislava ...



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Podšíp - abandoned wooden mountain settlement in Veľká Fatra mountains ...






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ why abandoned?


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Peregrin Tuk said:


> ^^ why abandoned?


50 years or so ago, there used to live 8-10 families ... but the location is beautiful as well as very isolated with harsh winters ...


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ look very charming! they could use the buildings for tourism


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Old villas of Ľubochňa spa ...




































taken by sqooth


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ beautiful


----------



## TonyZale (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Old villas of Ľubochňa spa ... (2)




































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Old villas of Ľubochňa spa ... (3)




































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Old villas of Bratislava ... (2)



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Ice Dome on Hrebienok, High Tatras, during the winter 2014/15



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Cabin in the woods ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Old&New mixed at Štrbské Pleso (1347m) settlement, High Tatras mountains









taken by sqooth


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ nice picture!


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Historic hotel in Štrbské Pleso settlement (1347m), High Tatras mountains



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Historic Grand hotel Smokovec, High Tatras mountains ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Old villas of Starý Smokovec, High Tatras mountains



























taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Starý Smokovec looks really very nice


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Old villas of Starý Smokovec, High Tatras mountains ... (2)



























taken by sqooth


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the great updates!


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Wedding palace in Bytča, built in 1600, is the real renaissance gem ...






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Castle square in Bytča ...













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

New apartments close to Štrbské Pleso lake (1347m), High Tatras mountains


















taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Villa Marína at the shore of Štrbské pleso lake, High Tatras mountains









taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## hansenhansen (Nov 26, 2016)

very nice


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Old villas of Starý Smokovec, High Tatras mountains ... (3)













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Villas of Trenčianské Teplice spa ... (1)













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Villas of Trenčianské Teplice spa ... (2)













































taken by sqooth


----------

